# New Book Critiques Calvinism



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 10, 2010)

From here:

New Book Critiques Calvinism 

"David Roach of Southern Baptist Texan has written an interesting article on a new essay book concerning Calvinism in the SBC…

Calvinists and non-Calvinists agree on the central truths of Christianity and should continue to work cooperatively in the Southern Baptist Convention. Nevertheless, Calvinists are wrong in many of their interpretations of Scripture..."​
Has anyone read David Allen's book linked in the article partially quoted above?

AMR


----------



## Cato (May 10, 2010)

Go tell that to Al Mohler


----------



## Zenas (May 10, 2010)

An entirely unhelpful endeavor. The article provided rehashes the Calvinist/non-Calvinist argument regarding Total Depravity, as so written in the book its about. It seems like the same arguments in a new dust jacket. My question is, "Why?" You say that God's grace gives people the ability. We say that Christ's death accomplished more than creating the ability to believe, but actually and effectively saved His people regardless of themselves. 

You can literally script the entire argument. If that's true, why write a book on what we all already know? One of the things that I believe is that a book should be helpful and do something that other books that it is like do not do. For example, it might explain something not thoroughly understood or convey the same ideas to a different level of readers, i.e. non-academics. There are many writers, some in the Reformed camp, that don't follow this rule. This book seems to ignore it as well. I don't understand wasting time writing something someone else has written about.


----------

